# Stinky Gas



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

good afternoon i just found this site yesterday, Greatsite.. 

my dog has stinky gas, whats the problem. I don't over feed him nor have i changed his food. the food i feed him is a 3star according the website used in other posts..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol, well...sometimes it just happens that way. 
Do you give him treats at all?

I've never noticed much gas from my two Bullies but my mastiff mix can clear the house out.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

*stinky gas*

no treats ...


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

my pup can clear the house too. haha its ridiculous.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

whats funny is that i have 2 and they be looking around like it was me that did it...lollol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Switch your dog over to at least a 4 star and see if there's a change. There must be something in that food that gives him/her gas.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Which food are you feeding? Personally I wouldn't feed less than 5 star food.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you feed him Merrick??? That stuff makes for some serious gas!


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

its worth a try. thanks..


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

no diamond extreme chicken and rice


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well here is the review for Diamond Adult chicken and Rice. Its not something I would feed to my dogs.
Dog Food Reviews - Diamond Premium Adult - Powered by ReviewPost

Its also a 1 star rated food.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I reccomend Innova all the way .. or if you have a heavy working dog evo .. my pups are all on Innova they never have gas or runny stools they will usually have 2-3 bowels per day. I just love it and will only use Innova because I have had such great results with this feed... I pay 50.00 for a 33 lb bag here is their website if you wanted to check them out... This is a 5 star feed btw

Holistic Dog Food, Dog Treats & Cat Food for Improved Pet Health - Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Get him off the Diamond for starters. In the future, if he has gassy problems, sometimes a glob of plain yogurt in the food will help with that. It aids digestion.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

In my experiance chicken foods have created nothing but gas in my dogs. Does not matter what brand. I have fed the lamb and rice version of some different brands and have no problems what-so-ever. I have heard lamb is much easier to digest and so easy on the stomach. Seems to be true. I feed Authority Harvest Baked Lamb & Rice from Petsmart. I also feed Natural Balance Ultra Premium from Petco. Both really good foods and my dogs do great on them both.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hi! welcome, and on ur lil' prb. well, kolby can clear the room! boy is he stinky, then he just looks down at himself, like 'did i do that' it's soo funny. but boy, he stinks!


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

*stinky gas*

i may try that lamb blend..in the same Brand for now, cuz i aint about to pay 50 bucks for a 33lb back of anything right now, especially with all that is going on with gas,morgages,etc.. call me cheap but at this point with 2 growing dogs and a depreiating aconomy i have to prioritize..I'm not about to eating ramen noodles..lol..

gilbe-n-313


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

One thing to think about with a qualityy food is that yes you pay more for the bag, but you feed LESS (ie one cup a day as opposed to two or three) per dog because it is higher quality.

Also CHICKEN is fine for dogs, Chicken *by product*is the issue its just whats left over after the good peices are taken.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

*stinky gas*

according to this link its a 3star food...dogfoodanalysisdotcom

but another link said its a 1 star whats the proper site to get the most accurate info?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I use dogfoodanalysis.com

all Diamond is a 1 star food according to that site.
Dog Food Reviews - 1 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

If you look at the top in the orange bar is says 1 Star Dry Dog Food.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

its has 1 review but is found under 3star dog food. unless i am looking at the site wrong..
I'm bout to be off work so you all have a great day..see ya tomorrow..And remember "understand the matter and remember the vision" 
things will get better if you stay positive..


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

and its diamond naturals chicken and rice


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Big diff between Diamond and Diamond Naturals. There are still other foods out there that are better, though, and not uber expensive. Premium Edge is a 4-star, and that is $40 for a 40-lb bag here. Merrick is good and supposed to be fairly cheap. 

And what's wrong with Ramen noodles? LOL! I'm just being facetious now. It's a running joke that dog people will come home with two $50 bags of kibble and a bag of Ramen noodles for themselves.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

<----has learned to LOVE ramen noodles....and mac and cheese.

TV dinners are growing on me too.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We've learned to do incredible things with rice, too. LOL!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mac and cheese is my favorite!!

I can make a fart noise with my mouth and Mary Jane will sniff her butt to see if she did it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Now that's some funny shizzle SJ. I used to have a dog that would run out of the room before, during, or after a fart. She got so used to being hollered at -- "ewwww, fartin' dog!" -- that she'd just save us the trouble of raising a fuss.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

wow I just visited that food analysis site and am suprised. I have always fed science diet and had great results, and the site had nothing but bad things to say about the food.


----------



## gilbe-n-313 (Sep 23, 2008)

I really wonder who really runs these so called dog food review sites..you know what i mean..it gets me to thinking..What were our ancestors feeding there pets? i'm sure they weren't worried about nutritional facts way back then. ..i believe as long as we keep digging for the info things are going to get more expensive...Am i the only one that had a dog in the 80's and feed him those 
"Commercialized Purina brand foods"..everything seemed to be ok back then..OH BUT NOW!!! you mention that on certain sites and they'll call the puppy patrol on you..lol..and as far as i can remember my dog wasn't peeling the paint off the walls with his STINKY GAS....

Gilbe-n-313....DEtroit..a city full of Liquor stores, Churches, And Pits..lollollol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know why farting and discussions of them make me giggle but I am reading and rolling on the floor laughing! I guess it is the perpetual teenager in me! You should see some of the looks my dogs have on their faces when they fart! They look so bewildered!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

gilbe-n-313 said:


> "Commercialized Purina brand foods"..everything seemed to be ok back then..


I think it's because back then they might have been better quality, and then greed got them to change it to cheaper stuff, like fillers and corn. Also, once research was done and we were better informed of what dogs can digest, and should eat, some people decided to make dog food the right way.

I understand how you feel about going to "some site" and believing what they say, however, if you look at the ingredients on the bag and then do some research on what is bad for a dog, you won't really need that sites opinions and/or facts.

I can tell you from experience that I thought Iams was the best of the cheaper brands, because there was no more gas and soft/diarrhea type stools(pedigree). And I remember a time when Eukanuba was actually the best of the marketed brands, but that has changed.

In reality, dogs eat meat, right? So the absolutely best diet to give them is referred to as RAW or B.A.R.F. I'm too lazy for that, lol, so I go with a good quality kibble, that does not have the bad stuff in it.

Think of it this way, how easy is it for us humans to digest corn? Well it's hard for dogs too, so if the 1st ingredient listed on a dog food is corn, what are you doing to your dog? I mean, sure it won't kill them, but is it supplying an adequate amount of nutrition? Better yet, how about chicken byproducts? That could be defined as us eating only the skin from the bucket of chicken we buy from KFC, don't get me wrong, I love the skin and could probably live off of it, but I still want me some of that breast meat, LMAO.

So my advice to you, is to search around more sites, read what the "experts" and what the experienced people have to say, and then make a decision.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Innova EVO for Diesel...was feeding Merricks but he preferred Innova (put both down for him and he always goes to the Innova)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

bahamutt99 said:


> Now that's some funny shizzle SJ. I used to have a dog that would run out of the room before, during, or after a fart. She got so used to being hollered at -- "ewwww, fartin' dog!" -- that she'd just save us the trouble of raising a fuss.


Oh, now that's funny. I wish I could train my dogs to leave the room. I can't even get Joe to do that!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Oh, now that's funny. I wish I could train my dogs to leave the room. I can't even get Joe to do that!!


And you never will :angeldevi:cheers:


----------

